# Rat-a-tat-tat.



## BRIM (Oct 21, 2015)

I have never dreamt of having a rat as a pet but, quite simply, I'm glad I invested in them as they have bought so much joy and happiness into my life in a matter of days.
I was never keen on rats, never keen on holding them either. It's kind of silly how I ended up buying my rats, sad too. We were watching the film Ratatouille and at the end of it, we decided we'd go to a pet store and look at the animals (mostly rats) in the end we spontaneously bought our 4 boys and it definitely isn't a regret.
I knew nothing about rats, nothing at all but I have re-searched all I possibly can about them and I hope my knowledge on how to look after them gives them a wonderful, healthy and joyful life.


----------

